# First Egg! (Varadero)



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Was doing my daily spray down and inspection today when I found this little supprise in thier favorite film can 



















Most likely was layed this afternoon. I was watching this morning and all my frogs seemed in the mood. Probably the pressure change with the heavy line of storms heading this way. 

Been seeing alot of positive breeding behaivor from the C. Valley imis as well. Definate male was calling back and forth with Maxx my Varadero.

I guess I should go find that egg care guide. Ill probably leave the first couple eggs for the parents to fumble with.

Tank info and ect in my build thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-starting-my-first-build-exo-18x18x24-15.html


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome, Contrats!! Good thing you are in the area.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, 

One of the frogs has been in the cup babysitting for about an hour now.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Aww congrats on the eggs. I know how exciting it is to get eggs for the first time even if some dont make it its still exciting. Well congrats and good luck....


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats! Mine were breeding every 3 days until I decided to leave on in for them to transport and care for. Now they haven't produced any in 2 weeks as they seem persistent on feeding it every night.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm, Maybe ill pull the first couple tads just before hatch then so they continue to lay more eggs.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I was talking with a fellow frogger/DB member and he said, in his experience, frogs that were cared for by parents generally show this type of parental care to their tads. So that may be a factor with mine as well. I'm going to let them care for it full term and see if they slow down on the feeding and start producing again. I'm already caring for 6 tads myself.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

keep me in mind for those babies bud.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice. My Veradero laid a clutch the other day (they've laid before, but nothing's come from it). I've got three embryos and I saw one of them kick today. It's always exciting. Congrats


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

mattolsen said:


> keep me in mind for those babies bud.


Your first on the list. Eventually if I got froglets down the line I would like to pick up a pair of bastementos.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats man!

I followed your build thread and it is great to see the fruits of your labor so to speak!

Hopefully that one will be a good egg and there will be more to come.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks! Love the avatar btw. Can't wait to get a pair.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Thanks! Love the avatar btw. Can't wait to get a pair.


Well maybe we can work something out...as I'm digging your avatar as well


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

updates please!!! Lots of photo[email protected]!!!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, egg doesnt look any different. Its not cloudy or fuzzy yet so I guess thats a good sign. Frogs are active again and calling. Hope to see more eggs soon. Started feeding smaller amounts each day instead of a bunch every couple days. This way hopefully they injest more of the enrichment since the flys dont have the chance to clean it off. dumped some serious amounts of springtails in as well. Hopefully the increased in vitamins will help produce larger clutches. I really need to get some nectose to add to my regimine. Right now its mostly ICB and superpig. I noticed the frogs don't like the taste of repti-cal.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like I was right.

they where having a 3 some in the film can for a couple hours. They left behind two eggs! 










My little stud just went back in and is dancing on them. I assume hes fertilizing.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

3 some you say? was it both males and the female or?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it was two females because there was a caller outside the can.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I thought I had more eggs today but it turned out that the one that was in the back of the can slid forward a ways.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Well I thought I had more eggs today but it turned out that the one that was in the back of the can slid forward a ways.


Went through that with the first egg mine laid. The female kept pushing it forward until she almost pushed it out. I tilted the can back some to keep it from sliding out. Might wanna try that.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yay the other two eggs are confirmed furtilized! I checked on them today and they are developing. I was concerned when I seen some grey spots in them.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Grats! A mottled appearance is normal..it's white fuzzy/milky looking eggs that are bad.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres a pic of the two egg clutch

4days


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice! Very best of luck and hopefully they develop ok.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope so...I just checked on the first egg and it looks like it molded over. I might pull these and let them soak in some meth blue.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> I hope so...I just checked on the first egg and it looks like it molded over. I might pull these and let them soak in some meth blue.


I wouldn't. I have never soaked eggs in meth blue and have had no issues with development/hatching of healthy tadpoles.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

water looks so clean, yours must bathe a ton


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Day 7


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like they are coming along nicely!


----------

